#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Integrating Uncertainty and risk in project planning

## edo

Hello,



i'm looking for references or examples on how to integrate uncertainty and risk in project planning.

Does anybody has somting about this.

Regards 

EDOSee More: Integrating Uncertainty and risk in project planning

----------

